# Stall Boarding "Guidelines"



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Question about those of you that stall board....do you tell the BO, or BM when and how long your horse is going to be stalled for, or do you let the barn decide when your horse is stalled?

I manage a small, super low key, family run boarding facility. The owners have boarded their horses for years before they purchased the farm, they loved the way it was ran and wanted to continue how it was managed. That being said, horses are brought in twice a day everyday for hay and grain in their stalls. They stay in for about an hour-hour and a half and are turned back out. The pasture they are on is very large, about 20acres. Has a pond, a nice stream running through it, a nice open flat area, a wooded section and a few hills.

The owners, as well as myself, like the horses to be out as much as they can be and besides being stalled when they are eating are only stalled when weather is bad, windy, stormy, wintry mix, below a certain temp, raining under a certain temp, too hot, ect. All the horses that have been boarded doing this have all done exceptionally well.

As someone that is paying for stall board would you have an issue with the small amount the horses are being stalled? What is included in stall board is very thoroughly explained to each potential boarder before they decide if we are the right barn for them, as well as the amount of time the horses are stalled. 



Thanks for any and all input on this!


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

All the stall board I've known has the horses coming in and out according to the staff's schedule. Usually they come in around 6pm and go back out around 7am. Coming in just to eat is unusual to me.

As far a boarder dictating how long their horse is in for... Some barns will charge extra for a horse staying in past the usual amount. More mucking, bedding, time out of their routine to turn them out later, ect. The only time I've ran into horses that have been kept in on their owner's request was when it was really icy. Rest of the horses went out but that one. Don't know if she was charged more for it.

I'd think the biggest problem would be a lack of routine(which your case sounds like). Show up to do chores and unsure if the horse will be in or not? I'd hate that.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

ApuetsoT said:


> All the stall board I've known has the horses coming in and out according to the staff's schedule. Usually they come in around 6pm and go back out around 7am. Coming in just to eat is unusual to me.
> 
> As far a boarder dictating how long their horse is in for... Some barns will charge extra for a horse staying in past the usual amount. More mucking, bedding, time out of their routine to turn them out later, ect. The only time I've ran into horses that have been kept in on their owner's request was when it was really icy. Rest of the horses went out but that one. Don't know if she was charged more for it.
> 
> I'd think the biggest problem would be a lack of routine(which your case sounds like). Show up to do chores and unsure if the horse will be in or not? I'd hate that.


The way the owners want me to stall/feed is in at 7am, if the weather was nice enough to be kept out that night, they stay in until they finished a flake and their grain, they go back out, again weather permitting, they are out until 7pm, brought back in, and again, if weather is nice they go back out. If the weather is going to be too cold, rainy, snowy, stormy, ect, theyre kept in for the night which is more often than not.

To add to this, I also live on the property and the facility is my job, so any change of weather is obsessively monitored, and horses are brought in with any signs or bad weather.

But yes, not knowing whether her horse is going to be in or out, whether she wants it in or out is becoming a tad frustrating. When she first arrived, she loved how much horses were turned out and how happy and healthy everyone seemed and how "natural" it was for the horses to be out so much, now she wants it in if it rains a drop.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I've never really done the difference between "stall" and "pasture" board. It's either full board or partial and as long as the owner understands how the horses will be kept that's all that matters.

To me as well pasture board means no stalls. The fact that the horse has a stall available if they ever need to be in means they have a stall...not pasture board.

I think part of that may be area related in regards to terminology but as you have stalls available and explain the routine to the owners I don't see any reason to charge less than any other facility that has stalls open.

When I moved away from my parents my mom swapped the routine from in at night out in the day to out except for meals (same as you're doing) as she didn't want to clean stalls. The facility hasn't changed just the stalls are opened after meals instead of left shut at night. I'd prefer they were in but it's not a BAD thing they aren't. As I'm not there to clean the stalls myself I respect that she put them out.

If a boarder doesn't like the routine they can find another place, everywhere is different. There are benefits to doing things your way. Most boarders don't want their horse in a stall all the time anyways. (And yes there is a routine, the horses are out except for set times they are in for meals)

To me the benefits of keeping them in is giving them a nice bed and privacy to lie down and rest and I know they are quiet and safe. (At my parents they are still shut in a paddock at night, so up near the barn so I can compromise with that).

So personally would prefer in at night, but wouldn't rule out your situation. For some it would be ideal. Part of all boarding is compromise. Where I board my mare now she's in at night but flip she's only getting 8ish hours of turnout. Now granted that will be more in the summer (more light) but she still will be in at 5/6 even though it won't be dark until 9/10 which drives me nuts. But is a few more hours worth moving her for? I doubt I could find a good place that brought them in at say 8 and worked well in other ways too.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> I've never really done the difference between "stall" and "pasture" board. It's either full board or partial and as long as the owner understands how the horses will be kept that's all that matters.
> 
> To me as well pasture board means no stalls. The fact that the horse has a stall available if they ever need to be in means they have a stall...not pasture board.
> 
> ...


The stall and pasture thing honestly, is becoming more of a pain than its worth. Its becoming more and more frustrating currently, as some of our pasture boarders have started to use our stall boarders stalls and its causing quite a bit of tension.

At this facility, the difference in stall vs pasture is stall horses pay more obviously, grain is included, and use of their stall, stalls cleaned twice a day everyday, and horses are stalled in bad weather. Pasture horses do not have grain included, but a shelter in the pasture is provided. Pasture horses are also in a larger field where at times you do have to go on a bit of a search to locate your horse, depending on the time of day you come out to the barn.

We have had boarders that have requested their horses stay in at certain times, some had shows in the morning and wanted them to stay clean,ect. Thats not an issue unless the horse becomes a danger to itself, we currently have a horse that throws nice little tantrums anytime it is left in its stall while being the only horse inside, unfortunately this owner wants her horse stalled continuously.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I pretty much do the in when it's ugly and out when it's nice thing here too. I've never had a boarder complain about it or want a horse kept in 24/7. I probably would tell them they'd need to find other lodging for their horse if they did. I will put horses up the night before if we have the farrier coming in the morning, or if we're going to a show, we'll groom and get ready and they go in and stay in. I also do some rehab and those horses are frequently on stall rest for a certain amount of time but those owners pay more for the extra care, hand walking, bandaging, cold hosing, whatever is involved. 

What does your barn owner say about catering to the one who wants the horse continuously stalled? 

I don't do any pasture only boarding so your current situation of pasture boarders using stalls is not a problem, but I'd definitely put a stop to it very quickly. First a notice put up in the barn, e-mails sent out and if necessary, I'd send certified letters, return receipt, letting them know that was not going to continue and if it did they'd be charged $XX (something really expensive) for every time they used someone else's stall and the stall owner's were not permitted to allow soandso to use their stall if they weren't.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I pretty much do the in when it's ugly and out when it's nice thing here too. I've never had a boarder complain about it or want a horse kept in 24/7. I probably would tell them they'd need to find other lodging for their horse if they did. I will put horses up the night before if we have the farrier coming in the morning, or if we're going to a show, we'll groom and get ready and they go in and stay in. I also do some rehab and those horses are frequently on stall rest for a certain amount of time but those owners pay more for the extra care, hand walking, bandaging, cold hosing, whatever is involved.
> 
> What does your barn owner say about catering to the one who wants the horse continuously stalled?
> 
> I don't do any pasture only boarding so your current situation of pasture boarders using stalls is not a problem, but I'd definitely put a stop to it very quickly. First a notice put up in the barn, e-mails sent out and if necessary, I'd send certified letters, return receipt, letting them know that was not going to continue and if it did they'd be charged $XX (something really expensive) for every time they used someone else's stall and the stall owner's were not permitted to allow soandso to use their stall if they weren't.


Sounds like we have similar stalling techniques! Ill also keep horses in if the owners have a farrier, vet appointment, show, or are planning to come out and ride ect.

We have had boarders in the past try to run how we do things, as this boarder is currently attempting, so we have came up with a guideline or when horses are going to be stalled, basically, anything under 32, theyre in at night, any type of bad weather/precipitation, their in at night, under a certain temp and raining, their in, over a certain temp, their in. We did this in hopes it would cut down the randomness of owners stalling their horses.

The owner is fairly old school and isnt a fan of major individual care, some things he is fine with but keeping horses in stalls every night and day becomes an issue for him.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

csimkunas6 said:


> The owner is fairly old school and isnt a fan of major individual care, some things he is fine with but keeping horses in stalls every night and day becomes an issue for him.


Then, as the owner, he either needs to tell you to tell her she'll have to find other stabling or do it himself. I know I wouldn't allow myself to be held hostage by one owner who wanted to go against everything we do here, UNLESS she wanted to pay for the privilege. I'd also make it expensive enough that she'd probably decide to move, because I really don't have the time to be hot & cold running service for one horse on an extended basis.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Then, as the owner, he either needs to tell you to tell her she'll have to find other stabling or do it himself. I know I wouldn't allow myself to be held hostage by one owner who wanted to go against everything we do here, UNLESS she wanted to pay for the privilege. I'd also make it expensive enough that she'd probably decide to move, because I really don't have the time to be hot & cold running service for one horse on an extended basis.


Meeting scheduled tomorrow between the owner and said boarder. As a BM, I find it very frustrating to have to involve the owners but unfortunately it seems to be the direction needed to go. Said boarder is 19, her horse is fantastic, sadly she is very difficult to get payment from as it is and she gets quite an attitude anytime she is told she cannot do something. 

Thank you for your input on this Dreamcatcher! Coming from you means quite a bit!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

csimkunas6 said:


> Meeting scheduled tomorrow between the owner and said boarder. As a BM, I find it very frustrating to have to involve the owners but unfortunately it seems to be the direction needed to go. Said boarder is 19, her horse is fantastic, sadly she is very difficult to get payment from as it is and she gets quite an attitude anytime she is told she cannot do something.
> 
> Thank you for your input on this Dreamcatcher! Coming from you means quite a bit!


I'm glad he's handling it himself, that makes me feel better about your situation. I've been seeing a lot of "bosses" who find ways to make an employee, that they really haven't empowered to be the boss, responsible for things they should be handling. I have an employee and if there's a problem with a boarder, horse causing problems, owner not sticking to the barn rules, whatever, she comes to me and tells me the problem. I then go look at the situation, if I haven't seen it already, and then I address the owner. She never knows if the owner has paid me or not, that is strictly between me and the horse owner and totally NOT her responsibility, ever. The employee doesn't get caught in the middle. The only time that would change would be if I was away for some reason. Before I ever leave for more than a couple of hours, I send out notice that I'll be gone and unreachable but that the employee will be in charge and is able to handle any issues that arise. That way if somebody wants to try "cat's away, mice will play" she can step in and handle it and KNOW that she has me right behind her. I think that kind of support is important for both employee and boarders, it keeps thing very clear.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I'm glad he's handling it himself, that makes me feel better about your situation. I've been seeing a lot of "bosses" who find ways to make an employee, that they really haven't empowered to be the boss, responsible for things they should be handling. I have an employee and if there's a problem with a boarder, horse causing problems, owner not sticking to the barn rules, whatever, she comes to me and tells me the problem. I then go look at the situation, if I haven't seen it already, and then I address the owner. She never knows if the owner has paid me or not, that is strictly between me and the horse owner and totally NOT her responsibility, ever. The employee doesn't get caught in the middle. The only time that would change would be if I was away for some reason. Before I ever leave for more than a couple of hours, I send out notice that I'll be gone and unreachable but that the employee will be in charge and is able to handle any issues that arise. That way if somebody wants to try "cat's away, mice will play" she can step in and handle it and KNOW that she has me right behind her. I think that kind of support is important for both employee and boarders, it keeps thing very clear.


I deal with all the day to day things around the farm, along with taking payments for board. Overall there have only been maybe 3 boarders in the past, coming up on 2yrs now, have been problems with nonpayment, sadly 2 of those have resulted in nonpayment for over 3mo and ended with the farm taking ownership of their horse. Luckily it has all worked out and honestly stayed on good terms regarding the farm and boarders that have not paid.

Now we do have certain situations where the owner is involved, for instance, had a boarder that during summer months did not believe her horses were getting enough hay, mind you we have quite a bit of grazing available for a good part of the year, and said boarders were complaining their horses were obese , long story short owners had to have a discussion with them about feeding hay among other things.

Ive come to the realization that my area has come to a point where rules have to be made about everything. We started with very very basic barn rules, gates shut, lights off, barn hours, ect. Our rules are now resulting in having to state no messing with others tack or belongings, no giving treats to others horses unless you have permission, no riding in the fenced off areas of my personal home, and our barn hours are having to be enforced more as we are having boarders out at the barn after 11pm, which in an emergency, caring for any injury, completely acceptable but not when horses are healthy.

We have some amazing boarders out here, and have had them for the entire time the owners have owned the facility and are thrilled with how everything is done, another realization Ive came across is you cannot make everyone happy despite trying your very best to accommodate to them as much as you can.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Sad but true, basic common curtesy is something that now has to be a written rule. The entitlement generation has arrived...


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I think it's great that the horses are fed and then turned back out. I bet they are very happy horses. Most places around me are pasture or stalled boarded. Pasture board is out all of the time and stall board is coming in for the night. 

The best place that I boarded at was pasture board but they had open stalls with cover in the pastures for the horses to eat their hard feed and then came out to eat their hay. Extra piles would be thrown so there was always a pile of hay for the low guy to go to. They got hay only in the winter when the grass was dormant otherwise there was enough pasture for everyone. The stall boarded horses there would come in at night and back out in the morning after breakfast. Hay was provided for them at night in the stall. 

If I ran a boarding facility, I would want to do more like your outfit. It seems like the horses would be happier and less work (cleaning stalls) for me. It does seem like it would take more time though waiting for everyone to finish eating.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

csimkunas6 said:


> The stall and pasture thing honestly, is becoming more of a pain than its worth. Its becoming more and more frustrating currently, as some of our pasture boarders have started to use our stall boarders stalls and its causing quite a bit of tension.
> 
> At this facility, the difference in stall vs pasture is stall horses pay more obviously, grain is included, and use of their stall, stalls cleaned twice a day everyday, and horses are stalled in bad weather. Pasture horses do not have grain included, but a shelter in the pasture is provided. Pasture horses are also in a larger field where at times you do have to go on a bit of a search to locate your horse, depending on the time of day you come out to the barn.
> 
> We have had boarders that have requested their horses stay in at certain times, some had shows in the morning and wanted them to stay clean,ect. Thats not an issue unless the horse becomes a danger to itself, we currently have a horse that throws nice little tantrums anytime it is left in its stall while being the only horse inside, unfortunately this owner wants her horse stalled continuously.


Ah didn't realize you were trying to do both at the same place. Sounds complicated! Pasture boarders using the stalls- why? I would flat out tell them if they want use of the stalls that they will need to pay the price difference and wait until a spot opens up...or not use the stalls period.

Yes not fair to the horse to keep it in by itself but that's on the owner not on you. If it creates problems that is a separate discussion.

I would be inclined to NOT offer two dramatically different types of board esp in the same (small) barn. But if you do I would put out set rules and stick to them, especially as you are expecting a price difference. Not cool of the boarders to take advantage of that. Sounds like the owner is stepping in and taking care of it so that's good. But just stick by your guns.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

LoriF said:


> I think it's great that the horses are fed and then turned back out. I bet they are very happy horses. Most places around me are pasture or stalled boarded. Pasture board is out all of the time and stall board is coming in for the night.
> 
> The best place that I boarded at was pasture board but they had open stalls with cover in the pastures for the horses to eat their hard feed and then came out to eat their hay. Extra piles would be thrown so there was always a pile of hay for the low guy to go to. They got hay only in the winter when the grass was dormant otherwise there was enough pasture for everyone. The stall boarded horses there would come in at night and back out in the morning after breakfast. Hay was provided for them at night in the stall.
> 
> If I ran a boarding facility, I would want to do more like your outfit. It seems like the horses would be happier and less work (cleaning stalls) for me. It does seem like it would take more time though waiting for everyone to finish eating.


It works super well for us! Majority of our boarders seem to really like it, as do the horses. There is an overhang available for them to use to get out of weather and we're also in the process of building a small shelter on a different side of the pasture so that will be available as well. Yes! We are lucky enough to have fairly large pastures so grass is available for a decent part of the year! 

While the stall board horses are in eating their breakfast/dinner during the months that we keep hay available out in pastures, I go and throw it out everywhere, I get a little crazy and go all over the place. We opted not to do round bales this winter, had a few issues with dominant horses not letting some horses eat the round bale at all, so we figured whats the difference of throwing hay out for all horses if we're already doing it for the submissive horses. Definitely is more time consuming and technically more expensive just using square bales, but we lucked out and got about 2000 bales off of our own property and the horses seem to be thriving on the square bales, not to mention there is virtually no hay waste which is awesome! 



Yogiwick said:


> Ah didn't realize you were trying to do both at the same place. Sounds complicated! Pasture boarders using the stalls- why? I would flat out tell them if they want use of the stalls that they will need to pay the price difference and wait until a spot opens up...or not use the stalls period.
> 
> Yes not fair to the horse to keep it in by itself but that's on the owner not on you. If it creates problems that is a separate discussion.
> 
> I would be inclined to NOT offer two dramatically different types of board esp in the same (small) barn. But if you do I would put out set rules and stick to them, especially as you are expecting a price difference. Not cool of the boarders to take advantage of that. Sounds like the owner is stepping in and taking care of it so that's good. But just stick by your guns.


Yes! We do have stall boarders at the main barn, which is a 9 stall barn, and then at the end of the driveway which is about 1/10 mi long, we have the pasture boarders in a different pasture, they are able to use a small 4 stall barn that is attached to my house, we do only have 5 pasture boarders and 4 of them completely understand what is included in the price they pay.

We have a ton of interest in pasture board, but we do not want anymore as our main priority is stall board. Ive done quite a bit of research on the local barns here and what they offer for what price, and we charge more than others, and less than others, so we're right in the middle. I can confidently say we have the largest pastures in the area, and turn out our stall board horses the most. We have had people opt not to board their horses here based on the amount of time the horses are turned out, like I said, I am extremely upfront about everything when people come, as I once boarded and always expected the same.

But the more I think about having pasture board, the more it seems to be something we dont need as a priority, I think we need to keep what we have as pasture, and that be it, which is pretty much what we're currently doing. ;P




Thank you both for the replies/input! Love having the opinions of people from all over the country/world peer in on my little piece of heaven and make me realize I have not completely lost my mind!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

csimkunas6 said:


> It works super well for us! Majority of our boarders seem to really like it, as do the horses. There is an overhang available for them to use to get out of weather and we're also in the process of building a small shelter on a different side of the pasture so that will be available as well. Yes! We are lucky enough to have fairly large pastures so grass is available for a decent part of the year!
> 
> While the stall board horses are in eating their breakfast/dinner during the months that we keep hay available out in pastures, I go and throw it out everywhere, I get a little crazy and go all over the place. We opted not to do round bales this winter, had a few issues with dominant horses not letting some horses eat the round bale at all, so we figured whats the difference of throwing hay out for all horses if we're already doing it for the submissive horses. Definitely is more time consuming and technically more expensive just using square bales, but we lucked out and got about 2000 bales off of our own property and the horses seem to be thriving on the square bales, not to mention there is virtually no hay waste which is awesome!
> 
> ...


Thanks for more info- must say I agree it sounds like a little piece of heaven and that the problem is with this one boarder and not your situation in general. And they do have access to some stalls near your house? Sounds like someone just likes to create problems...some people are like that...try not to let it get to you! As they do have stalls to use....they can follow the rules, no reason to make up their own.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Since I'm out here on the plains and we get some pretty severe weather, I opted to not go the pasture only route with any boarder. Every horse here has a stall for inclement weather, illness, feeding, whatever. That said, we do keep them out as much as humanly possible. Our property is flat as a pancake with a few trees and buffalo wallers, but no real shelter. I wouldn't want to depend on a loafing shed in a tornado anyhow. So, everyone here pays the same for full service board, and like you I'm pretty much in the middle of the pack price-wise. I have 1 designated quarantine stall and it has a quarantine yard, 2 over sized foaling stalls that can also be quarantine if needed, but no QT yards for those. We have a small outdoor, unlit arena, several turnout pastures and we try to leave one open for rotation. We have LOTS of trail riding near by, within a 20-30 min haul, and we go to shows ourselves most months. We're also less than 15 mins from the University, so we get a fair number of college kids. I only take in 2 or 3 boarders at a time, when I feel like it. There are times when I've had enough and when someone leaves, I don't replace them for a while. I'm about to hit that limit right now, I've had 2 really sick horses in for QT for the last 3 months and when the last one is well enough to leave, I think I'll take a break for the summer. I might consider taking another boarder come next fall. I run a pretty tight ship and if someone doesn't want to follow the rules, I'm not at all bashful about telling them they would be happier elsewhere and if they balk, I'll tell them I would be happier if they were elsewhere. That's usually good enough. I've only actually had to get really adamant about someone leaving once. So, I've had pretty good luck with most of my boarders. I think the really big barns have more room, and possibly more tolerance, for individuals and drama. The small ones, everyone is too close to each other and one person acting up can cause a lot of trouble for everyone else at the facility, so I think we have to be a little more on top of things. Even if I had a huge property, I don't think I'd build a big barn and try to fill it, I'm just not that interested in having people in and out all the time.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

I just skimmed this thread. So sorry you're having troubles. It sounds like you're doing a wonderful job. I'd be glad to house my horse with someone of your management style.

The barn I board at now has a similar set up with stall vs. pasture board. There is a 10-stall barn for a stall board option. Horses get less turnout there, as they are on daytime turnout in winter and night turnout in summer. They're stalled for about 12 hours per day. The facility also offers pasture board and this is where I have my two horses. They are in a separate pasture with one other horse. They have their own shelter. It's a modular barn with two run-in stalls, one stall, and a single tack/feed room. They are separated into the stalls for feeding and then released once they're done eating, so they're basically out 24/7. This has been the best arrangement. It's cheaper than renting stalls, and my horses are happier for it.

I've kept my horses at a few other stables before this, though this is my first time doing pasture board. I've been places that kept them in either overnight or during the day. I've also been at stables like yours where there's a stall available for inclement weather, feeding or other use, but the horses are mostly just out. I actually prefer this management style. I would much rather my horses live out whenever possible. If I managed my own stable, I'd probably do it similarly to the way you do. Though my guidelines would be a little different. If I kept my horses inside whenever it was below 32, they'd be inside for half the year! lol

Though I prefer my horses live out as much as possible, I don't try to make a stable change their management style just for me. People have their own reasons for managing their barns the way they do, and if I don't like the way a stable is managed, I'll just find somewhere else to board where the management is better suited to me and my horse's needs. Also, while my horses are happier out than in, they're ultimately happier being with the other horses, even if that means being in. If I had made a stable put my horses out when all the others were in, it would probably start a riot.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Most boarder barns here are self care or partial care. The population just doesn't support high-dollar boarder barns. 

Most do either do stall board or pasture board, a couple of places do both. 

One that does both brings the stall boarded horses in to feed twice a day, they don't actually spend any time in their stalls. In the pasture boarder area, there is a shelter that has small straight stalls open on both ends. They hang chains across to feed once a day. The horses have large pastures and round hay bales in the winter. Honestly I think it is ridiculous to pay stall board at this place just to get an extra feeding in a box stall. They really are never allowed in the stalls. 

Another place that does both has a lot of extra stalls. Some are really small and dark, those stalls pasture boarders can use to feed their horse there is no extra charge. If they want to stall them before a show or something then it cost $5/night to use a stall if they stay in overnight. The stall boarders pay double what pasture boarders pay, but they are expected to clean their own stalls or arrange for someone to do it. Don't see the point of that either! There is no cover in the pasture at all and only ponds to drink out of. 

The other largest boarder barn has 4-5 stalls per pasture and there are four pastures. When the owner was younger and in better health she would feed them in the stalls then turn them back out and close up the stall. Now her DH feeds and the stalls are left open to the pasture so the horses can go in or out as they choose. There is a shed over hang over all the stalls and a wide barn isle between the stalls. All stall open both inside and outside. Most of the horses there have been there most of their lives. The horses and the owners are basically aging in place. 

Then there is a big, new, fancy hunter barn that costs twice what everyone else charges. It has a covered arena too, almost unheard of in this area! They have plenty of pasture and are really the only one I know of that actually rotates pastures. 

The final one has two pastures that are about 3-4 acres max. The back pasture is heavily treed and not much grass. The stalls are small and the tack room just has dividers, no way to lock up stuff unless you buy a big tack truck. It is all self care and the horse must be put up at night. Each horse also has a metal stall or small paddock outside to go in if the owner states the ground is too muddy to put the horses out in the pasture. The owner will turn your horse outside if you pay him a bit extra. 

My current place has the barn in the pasture. There is a large tack room and big stall for hay. All the stalls have two doors so horses cannot get trapped inside. It is all self care, the owner is not a horse person. The horses can go in or out as they choose, or you can stall them as much as you want to. I only put mine in to feed and for bad weather such a snow. The stalls do get manure in them but it is not much, maybe a pile or two. The horses rarely urinate in the stalls unless they are kept up for extended times. There is currently only two boarders there, so makes things much easier! The horses usually spend more time in the stalls in the summer, mainly in the hot afternoon. They also come in when it is raining hard or in the winter they tend to go inside during the early morning hours when it is the coldest. I think it is the best setup of all :smile:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

"The facility also offers pasture board and this is where I have my two horses. They are in a separate pasture with one other horse. They have their own shelter. It's a modular barn with two run-in stalls, one stall, and a single tack/feed room. They are separated into the stalls for feeding and then released once they're done eating, so they're basically out 24/7."

See this is the same situation as the OP yet it's "pasture board". Not super relevant but just going back to my first post.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

We're located right on the WV/OH border. Honestly there is way more boarding facilities than I had ever realized until I took on the job as barn manager, since then they pop up left and right! A lot of facilities offer lessons and trail riding, I dabbled in the lessons a bit but became frustrated with people not showing up to scheduled lessons left and right so decided to lay low on that, Ill do some here and there but nothing we advertise.

I do feel like we lose a bit of business not offering lessons and or trail rides to the public but the owners, and myself really like the homey, welcoming atmosphere. We only have so many boarders/horses here as we like to keep it low key, and help the property prosper as well. We have a small outdoor arena, a round pen, quite a bit of trails, and a trail that leads to Rails to Trails. Rails to Trails is pretty neat, a couple hundred miles of flat yearly maintained trails, no vehicles are allowed, so you only come across people walking/jogging, bikers, dog walkers, ect. We also recently gained permission to ride among 750 acres of a locals property all year minus hunting season.

We too are located by a college, a smaller West Virginia University to be exact, its about 2min away, on top of that we are about 20min from Meredith Manor International Equestrian College. We love long time boarders, but we realize that since our main goal is trail riding that people get tired, or want more specified disciplines, so have become comfortable with people moving on although we havent had too many move on. 

Overall managing is a ton of fun,but there are times, and boarders, that really make you question everything that your doing. Ive also noticed that several local barns not only have pasture and stall board, but they have different levels of stall board as well. For instance, one farm had Stall Board Deluxe, which is apparently what I offer (who knew), they had a Self Care, a partial self care, and a pasture board! I dont know about you but I became confused just reading the differences of them all! Not sure how they keep up with who has what and what theyre supposed to do everyday, I just like to keep it simple!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

csimkunas6 said:


> Ive also noticed that several local barns not only have pasture and stall board, but they have different levels of stall board as well. For instance, one farm had Stall Board Deluxe, which is apparently what I offer (who knew), they had a Self Care, a partial self care, and a pasture board! I dont know about you but I became confused just reading the differences of them all! Not sure how they keep up with who has what and what theyre supposed to do everyday, I just like to keep it simple!


That's exactly what I wouldn't want to get into. Here we do full care. Period. You want anything else, not your place. Now, if a boarder wants to do certain things for their own horse, I don't mind but I don't do self care for day to day stuff like feeding & picking. For one thing, I think that they can just come enjoy their horse, not have the responsibility of day to day stuff. I sometimes LONG for the day I retire, sell everything off and just board a couple of horses and don't have to worry about the feeding and the picking. Just groom, ride, love.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> That's exactly what I wouldn't want to get into. Here we do full care. Period. You want anything else, not your place. Now, if a boarder wants to do certain things for their own horse, I don't mind but I don't do self care for day to day stuff like feeding & picking. For one thing, I think that they can just come enjoy their horse, not have the responsibility of day to day stuff. I sometimes LONG for the day I retire, sell everything off and just board a couple of horses and don't have to worry about the feeding and the picking. Just groom, ride, love.


Not going to lie, I very seldom have time for my own personal horses! I seem to have to plan some time in advance to be able to have time to do anything besides a quick groom in, I did however get a whole 10min ride in a few days ago! 

I sure love it overall though, some days Id rather just sleep in and be lazy but Ive developed an internal alarm clock so cant even sleep in if I wanted to! The owners do give me at least a day off a week which is patethic because I end up going and doing chores at the barn anyways.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

csimkunas6 said:


> Not going to lie, I very seldom have time for my own personal horses! I seem to have to plan some time in advance to be able to have time to do anything besides a quick groom in, I did however get a whole 10min ride in a few days ago!
> 
> I sure love it overall though, some days Id rather just sleep in and be lazy but Ive developed an internal alarm clock so cant even sleep in if I wanted to! The owners do give me at least a day off a week which is patethic because I end up going and doing chores at the barn anyways.


Make sure you take time for you and your horses, mentally and physically you both need it. I know all about internal alarms, I get up every morning at 4:30. No alarm clock, haven't used one in years. It's too easy to get wrapped up in doing all the barn chores and such and then starting to resent everyone and every thing that keeps you from your horses. One of the reasons I ditched a cell phone almost 10 years ago was the interuptions and getting attitude if I left it in the house or tack room so I could have some peace. Now it's simple. I don't have one, leave a message. That's one reason I leave my employee in charge when I to a show. I need the break and it's good training for her.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Make sure you take time for you and your horses, mentally and physically you both need it. I know all about internal alarms, I get up every morning at 4:30. No alarm clock, haven't used one in years. It's too easy to get wrapped up in doing all the barn chores and such and then starting to resent everyone and every thing that keeps you from your horses. One of the reasons I ditched a cell phone almost 10 years ago was the interuptions and getting attitude if I left it in the house or tack room so I could have some peace. Now it's simple. I don't have one, leave a message. That's one reason I leave my employee in charge when I to a show. I need the break and it's good training for her.


Having a cell phone and facebook has led to a few issues. Since this is my main job, and since I live on the property I have found it virtually impossible to not be reached. Which in a sense is great, as a boarder it would give me a great deal of relief knowing that staff is always reachable, and always there if I ever needed it BUT it has put a huge strain on myself personally. Not because Im always here but because Ive had a few boarders (I still have 2 currently) that think every time they come out to the barn regardless of time will send me messages about anything and everything. Ive received messages at 1am asking what their horses were doing, photos of their horses laying down, ect. Recently it went to the extent of sending me a photo of their ferret in the shower with them. :| This boarder doing this is the one Im currently having issues with to top it off. She also mentions continuously how much she'd love to ride my horses.

Luckily, as crazy as it sounds, was addressed at our "meeting" yesterday and has since, fingers crossed resolved the thought that we are best of friends. I also went to the extent of unfriending past and present boarders as I feel as if some of the boarders were starting to get too friendly with myself. Mind you all our boarders were females, and while we love for our boarders to feel comfortable and feel at home here, there is a line that should not be crossed and unfortunately with this particular boarder the line was indeed crossed. Im a pretty private person, rarely do people know of any personal issues I have going on, as it is I am currently 6mo pregnant and only the owner is aware of my current status.

With that being said, all the boarders are now aware that if I dont return their messages, not even phone calls mind you, that I will get back to them as soon as I can and there is no need to come and knock on my door every time Scruffy makes a cute new face 

Again, I truly love managing, dealing with different horses and people alike,keeps my life interesting for sure and being that we're relatively new (open for about 18mo) we are constantly learning and expanding how we need to operate as we go along, probably not the best way as we've definitely all made mistakes, but we all truly enjoy the farm and what boarding has to offer!


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Yogiwick said:


> "The facility also offers pasture board and this is where I have my two horses. They are in a separate pasture with one other horse. They have their own shelter. It's a modular barn with two run-in stalls, one stall, and a single tack/feed room. They are separated into the stalls for feeding and then released once they're done eating, so they're basically out 24/7."
> 
> See this is the same situation as the OP yet it's "pasture board". Not super relevant but just going back to my first post.


This isn't totally the same as the OP's stall board option, I don't think. There are 3 horses in the pasture and only one actual stall with a door. The two run in stalls don't have doors and aren't bedded. When the horses are fed, two horses are "locked" into separate run in stalls with just a plank. They're never housed like that for more than a few minutes at a time, regardless of the weather. There's only 1 actual stall for 3 horses, and having a horse stalled for any period of time is not included in the board. The stall is usually kept closed and isn't re-bedded regularly. It's there for emergency use only. To me, the difference between pasture and stall board is the availability of stall use. I do not have stalls available to use, and my horses cannot be housed indoors. I've been at stables in the past where my horses had stalls, but spent most of their time outside. I still wouldn't consider that pasture board, because my horses still had stalls of their own available to use.

This is where they live. Their run-in can be seen in the background of this picture:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

csimkunas6 said:


> Having a cell phone and facebook has led to a few issues. Since this is my main job, and since I live on the property I have found it virtually impossible to not be reached. Which in a sense is great, as a boarder it would give me a great deal of relief knowing that staff is always reachable, and always there if I ever needed it BUT it has put a huge strain on myself personally. Not because Im always here but because Ive had a few boarders (I still have 2 currently) that think every time they come out to the barn regardless of time will send me messages about anything and everything. Ive received messages at 1am asking what their horses were doing, photos of their horses laying down, ect. Recently it went to the extent of sending me a photo of their ferret in the shower with them. :| This boarder doing this is the one Im currently having issues with to top it off. She also mentions continuously how much she'd love to ride my horses.
> 
> Luckily, as crazy as it sounds, was addressed at our "meeting" yesterday and has since, fingers crossed resolved the thought that we are best of friends. I also went to the extent of unfriending past and present boarders as I feel as if some of the boarders were starting to get too friendly with myself. Mind you all our boarders were females, and while we love for our boarders to feel comfortable and feel at home here, there is a line that should not be crossed and unfortunately with this particular boarder the line was indeed crossed. Im a pretty private person, rarely do people know of any personal issues I have going on, as it is I am currently 6mo pregnant and only the owner is aware of my current status.
> 
> ...


This is absolutely not acceptable. I'm going to give you a copy of my barn rules. Obviously, some stuff is strictly my preference, not going to be the same everywhere. All boarders have my home phone number, and my business e-mail, which I check twice a day for sure, sometimes more often. In a TRUE LIFE & DEATH emergency, I can always be reached or my employee can be, either by phone or they can knock on my door and I will respond. I do not 'Friend' every boarder on FB. I ignore a LOT of friend requests because I am not using facebook for business, it's personal for me and close friends & family only. They're welcome to call during business hours, and either I'll answer or they can leave a message and I'll call them back that evening during business hours or the next day after morning chores. Same with responding to e-mails. Again, life and death is the exception. I live on premise and they are given to understand that if I am not out at the barn, then it better be life or death if they come to my door. I'm not a babysitting service. It is a BUSINESS. 

BARN RULES




1.	Stable is open from 8:00 a.m. to 9 p.m. only, 7 days/week.

2.	Boarders must make appointments to visit their horses after hours.

3. Shoes/Boots with heels are required for all boarders and visitors. NO EXCEPTIONS.

4.	Helmets are required for 18 years and under ALL OF THE TIME.

5.	NO DOGS allowed on premises.

6.	Turn lights off when you leave an area.

7.	NO SMOKING OR CHEWING TOBACCO, PERIOD.

8.	NO drinking of ALCOHOLIC beverages on any part of the property associated with the stables.

9.	Keep the aisle clean of tack, brushes, halters, hoof pickings or manure. If you or your horse put it there, clean it up.

10.	ALL vehicles must be parked in designated areas.

11.	No visitors allowed in stalls. Boarders may retrieve their horses from the stalls and properly tie their horses for visitors to pet. No outside riders permitted.

12.	No visitors allowed in pasture. Boarders may enter the pasture to retrieve their own horse, ONLY.

13.	Boarders may not handle any other equine than their own, without prior approval from management. 

14.	DO NOT FEED your equine. If you believe your equine needs its rations increased, please notify the Barn Owner. This doesn’t apply to feeding your horse(s) treats that you bring from home. 

15.	Do not give treats to any equine other than your own unless you have written permission	to do so on file with the stable. 

16.	Do not ride or handle your horse without proper safety equipment. THE STABLE WILL	NOT BE HELD RESPONSIBLE for any accident, injury, and/or death occurring on premises.

17.	DO NOT RIDE on properties not designated as allowed riding areas. All property surrounding the stable is private property and you will be trespassing if you ride on other property. The stable WILL NOT BE HELD RESPONSIBLE for any fines and or	jail terms for trespassing on posted or non-posted properties. 

18.	Always mount and dismount outside.

19.	No running or yelling in the barn or courtyard, especially when horses are present. 

20.	No bicycles or motorized vehicles in the barn.

21.	Do not tie your horse with your reins. All horses are to be tied in the designated groom-	ing areas with a lead rope and halter.

22. Turn horses out in pastures only, no turn out in the arena. 

23.	There are no tack lockers provided. If you wish to leave any equipment or tack, please furnish your own locker and lock. Otherwise, please take all equipment home with you	when you leave each day. Stable is not responsible for lost or stolen items. 

24.	All injuries, accidents and damages must immediately be brought to our attention. 




If you have any questions, see the Barn Owner. 

Thanks for your consideration.


Pat Lowe
Dreamcatcher Horse Ranch LLC


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> This is absolutely not acceptable. I'm going to give you a copy of my barn rules. Obviously, some stuff is strictly my preference, not going to be the same everywhere. All boarders have my home phone number, and my business e-mail, which I check twice a day for sure, sometimes more often. In a TRUE LIFE & DEATH emergency, I can always be reached or my employee can be, either by phone or they can knock on my door and I will respond. I do not 'Friend' every boarder on FB. I ignore a LOT of friend requests because I am not using facebook for business, it's personal for me and close friends & family only. They're welcome to call during business hours, and either I'll answer or they can leave a message and I'll call them back that evening during business hours or the next day after morning chores. Same with responding to e-mails. Again, life and death is the exception. I live on premise and they are given to understand that if I am not out at the barn, then it better be life or death if they come to my door. I'm not a babysitting service. It is a BUSINESS.
> 
> BARN RULES
> 
> ...


Thank you so very much Dreamcatcher for sharing your rules with me! Honestly they are all perfect and completely applicable to our barn! Love the ones designated for visitors as well! 

Originally we wanted to stay laid back, and sadly didnt actually have any rules made up and available for a few months after we moved in, which caused a few issues here and there but there was mutual respect for other's equipment and horses. Now it seems to be out the window! So far so good with the barn owners meetings with the boarder causing hiccups amongst the barn, the amount of messages Ive recieved have virtually been nonexistent compared to what they were! Thank goodness!

I so appreciate everyone's input/comments and replies on this thread! Has helped me more than you can imagine!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> 3. Shoes/Boots with heels are required for all boarders and visitors. NO EXCEPTIONS.


Sorry, this is completely off topic, but the above rule reminded me of a girl at my former boarding barn: cleaning out the horse trailer in killer stiletto heels (I kid you not!) :rofl:

She _was_ wearing shoes with a heel, lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SwissMiss said:


> Sorry, this is completely off topic, but the above rule reminded me of a girl at my former boarding barn: cleaning out the horse trailer in killer stiletto heels (I kid you not!) :rofl:
> 
> She _was_ wearing shoes with a heel, lol


LOL! Well, I guess you just can't legislate common sense.


----------

